# cisco 2900 switch



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

I have a switch and can not access it to set the ip address.
Need help!

Dok


----------



## cvhp (Sep 6, 2001)

Do you have the console cable that came with it??? 

If so, all you have to do is plug one end into a serial port on your computer and the other end to the mgmt port on the switch. Then use HyperTerminal to connect to it. Your HyperTerminal Settings should be: 
BPS - 9600
Data Bits - 8
Parity - None
Stop Bits - 1
Flow Control - Hardware
Terminal Emulation - VT100

Hope this helps!


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

No I don't hav ethe cable that can with it. Is it just a patch cord CAT 5? And can it plugged into my network card?


----------



## cvhp (Sep 6, 2001)

The console cable is a patch cord but it cannot be plugged into your NIC. You need the DB9 or DB25 adapter to plug it into your serial port. Go to this link to see what one looks like...

http://www.tancom.net/cisconcab.html

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

No I do not have one of those, will get one though. Any special instructions once I get it?

Bryan


----------



## cvhp (Sep 6, 2001)

Use HyperTerminal and connect via your com port with the setting that I listed above. Once you start the session - Hit Enter (maybe a couple of times) and you should get the mgmt screen. If you have never done this, there will not be a password. If it does ask you for one, try "password". Cisco people seem to use that a lot. If that doesn't work, you will need to clear it before you can continue. I'm not sure how to do that because I normally don't work on Cisco stuff but I could probably find out by doing a little research. 

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

I have the db9 & cord! I plugged it into the com2, set the parameters and then... nothing. can you give me any other tips?

Bryan
9402420133


----------



## English Guy (Nov 18, 1999)

You have a cord with a DB9 on both ends? One end plugged into the console port on the back of the switch, the other to a comm port on your computer. Make sure the cord is a crossover. 
Are you getting any ccharacters on the screen at all?


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

The switch console port requires an RJ45, the other end of the flipped cord that is issued with the switch is plugged into a DB9. Using the settings that you told me it doesn't do anything.


----------



## joebrown101 (Sep 23, 2001)

Is the switch new or used? Is the cable you purchased a cisco console cable?


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

Yes the switch is used, and the cable is the exact one that is issued with it.

Bryan


----------



## joebrown101 (Sep 23, 2001)

If you know the switch name or the IP address as it is currently configured; use Telnet to access the system. You need to know the enable and secret enable password if it exists on the switch already. There is a way to reset the password config, will advise in a few minutes, got to look it up. Do you know the password? Make sure you get everything setup with the console cable and Telnet software before you plug the switch(es) power cable into the wall.


----------



## English Guy (Nov 18, 1999)

You need a console cable which plugs into the console port on the back of the switch (probably a DB25 pin port) and the DB9 plug on the other end which goes into your computers com port. 
Then configure hyperterminal to connect to the com port with the following settings -

9600 baud
8 data bits
No parity
1 stop bit

Try turning the switch off, press and hold down the MODE button, then power the switch back on.
There should also be a very small reset pinhole on the back. Try pushing a pin in that to reset the switch.


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

I am getting some stuff on the screen now, but none of the commands I type are working.


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

Is there any way to reset the password on a switch? Got it running right now but I have no password. This is a used switch from a flee market. I need some help.

Dok


----------



## English Guy (Nov 18, 1999)

You can find how to reset the password here

http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/474/pswdrec_6000.html


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

When I am using the switch with hyperterm my promt says "switch" not "console" the it is in the link you sent me. Whats up with that?

Bryan


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

As far as I know, the prompt could say *Switch>*, or *Console>*, or *Bob>*, or *Animal Crackers in my Soup>*.
I think prompts can be named just about anything, and even the "*>*" part is negotiable.
*Console>* is probably just a generic term for the *Sample Output of a Password Recovery Procedure* on that site, and shouldn't make any difference.

*Note*: Another password that Cisco people seem to use a lot is: *cisco*


----------



## Murkydok (Sep 7, 2001)

The switch I is a used one, and I can not contact the person I bought it from. Is this hardware useless now? There has to be a method on resetting the password.


----------



## provtech (Sep 26, 2001)

Are you not reading the previous posts?? Here is a step by step procedure from one of the links posted.

Step-by-Step Procedure
Attach a terminal or PC with terminal emulation to the console port of the switch. Use the following terminal settings:

9600 baud rate
No parity
8 data bits
1 stop bit
No flow control

Unplug the power cable.

Hold down the mode button located on the left side of the front panel, while reconnecting the power cord to the switch. You can release the mode button a second or two after the LED above port 1x is no longer illuminated.

The following instructions appear:

The system has been interrupted prior to initializing the flash file system. 
The following commands will initialize the flash file system, and finish loading 
the operating system software:

flash_init
load_helper
boot

Type flash_init.

Type load_helper.

Type dir flash:. 
!--- Make sure to type a colon ":" after the dir flash 
The switch file system is displayed:

Directory of flash: 
2 -rwx 843947 Mar 01 1993 00:02:18 C2900XL-h-mz-112.8-SA
4 drwx 3776 Mar 01 1993 01:23:24 html 
66 -rwx 130 Jan 01 1970 00:01:19 env_vars
68 -rwx 1296 Mar 01 1993 06:55:51 config.text
1728000 bytes total (456704 bytes free)

Type rename flash:config.text flash:config.old to rename the configuration file. 
This file contains the password definition.

Type boot to boot the system.

Enter N at the prompt to start the Setup program, Continue with the configuration dialog? [yes/no] : N

At the switch prompt type en to turn on enable mode.

Type rename flash:config.old flash:config.text to rename the configuration file with its original name.

Copy the configuration file into memory: 
Switch# copy flash:config.text system:running-config
Source filename [config.text]? (press Return)
Destination filename [running-config]? (press Return)

The configuration file is now reloaded.

Change the password: 
switch#configure terminal
switch(config)#no enable secret 
!-- This step is necessary if the switch had an enable secret password
switch(config)#enable password Cisco
switch#(config)#^Z 
!--Control/Z

Write the running configuration to the configuration file:

switch#write memory


----------

